
Randonautica: Quantumly-generated Choose Your Own Adventure reality game - aspenmayer
https://www.randonautica.com
======
aspenmayer
Calling all interested developers to their Telegram channel:

[https://t.me/randonauts](https://t.me/randonauts)

This app somehow has 6M downloads since April, which is quite interesting to
me. How did it avoid HN’s notice this whole time?

Borrowing links from my comment on the HN post about The Atlantic article on
Randonautica:

Browser version runs without app install:

[https://bot.randonauts.com/](https://bot.randonauts.com/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/randonauts/](https://www.reddit.com/r/randonauts/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h148J7ym7W](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h148J7ym7W)

What is all this anyway?

[https://medium.com/@TheAndromedus/randonauting-for-
dummies-h...](https://medium.com/@TheAndromedus/randonauting-for-dummies-how-
to-hack-reality-with-your-phone-using-quantum-randomness-5ce82f66c10e)

[https://archive.is/wOdvb](https://archive.is/wOdvb)

------
jlengfeld
Hi, my company randonauts LLC makes the app randonautica. AMA

~~~
aspenmayer
Can I get a pin?

I’m 070de71d36c2385780ad3a119a976712f197c1fd5e1e84f4131fe14d1564060a on
Randonautica. I got the full unlock pack, because I support this kind of
thing, not to brag. I won’t miss that $20, or another $15 if you find another
pin in the back room. ;) I’m on the Telegram channel, or DM me on Twitter,
name in bio.

[https://www.randonautica.com/product-page/limited-edition-
ra...](https://www.randonautica.com/product-page/limited-edition-randonauts-
gold-pin)

